# Gwrych Castle



## Malenis (May 24, 2016)

Built between 1819 and 1825 and is a grade 1 listed building. The castle isn't actually a castle at all, just a gothic folley!

The castle was used as a residence until during World War II, the Government used it to house 200 Jewish refugees.

It once had 128 rooms including the outbuildings, including twenty-eight bedrooms, an outer hall, an inner hall, two smoke rooms, dining room, drawing room, billiards room, oak study, accommodations for servants and 19 embattled towers.

In 1998 the ceilings and floors collapsed and was later damaged by fire. 

Now owned by Clayton Hotels who have permission to renovate it into a 75 bedroom luxury hotel. Looks as though works has begun as access points have been cleared of trees, a section of the building has had new glass and doors put it, and the walls have been cleared of climbing plants. 

Wasn't able to gain access to the main building that has the staircase which was a bit of a bummer. They've done an awesome job of concealing that section but I don't blame them considering how much vandalism has happened there! :-(

I guess they'll always be that one you are too late to catch before it is renovated or destroyed!


Gwrych Castle by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-28 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-27 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-25 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-24 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-22 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-21 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-20 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-19 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-16 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-15 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-14 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-13 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-11 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-10 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-9 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-8 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-6 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-5 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-4 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Gwrych Castle-3 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2016)

Oh..man. This place is epic. Some great architectural details there. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## krela (May 24, 2016)

Another fantastic set, thanks again!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 24, 2016)

That's beautiful.and some lovely photos as always.I have this pinned for my next Welsh trip.not done a castle yet


----------



## rockfordstone (May 24, 2016)

that is stunning. at least it looks to have a future, buildings like this deserve to be inhabited


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

Awesome building with spectacular views! Superb set of images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

Now that's quite a big castle. The windows are very ornate and you've done well with this one.


----------



## DiggerDen (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful photographs. Stunning location. Must do my report on this, I loved it.


----------



## smiler (May 25, 2016)

Posts don't get come better than this, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 25, 2016)

rockfordstone said:


> that is stunning. at least it looks to have a future, buildings like this deserve to be inhabited



Having been dragged round this place as a bored 10 year old (long story) and subsequently watched it decay over the later ensuing years, I have always felt that this place sits far better in the landscape as a ruin. The refurbished building will certainly not have the mystique that this ruin conveys in the early dawn hours or at sunset.


----------



## Toadious (May 26, 2016)

great photo's of a very nice folly. With the damage it's had it actually looks like a genuine castle in some of your photo's. Hard to believe it's not even 200 years old. Bet it's going to look really nice when it's refurbished. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 26, 2016)

Toadious said:


> great photo's of a very nice folly.



To be pedantic, this place isn't and never was a 'Folly' - although its placement in and enhancement of the landscape today actually falls within the overall definition and remit of a 'folly'! It was built as a family dwelling, in a style that was very popular at that period, and as an indicator of the wealth owner/occupier. A typical way at the time of rubbing the faces of the poor natives, who toiled on the Estate, in the dirt.


----------



## Toadious (May 26, 2016)

Either way, regardless of its classification (I was just going off the OP). It still remains as I said, very nice. 
And regardless. Was your pointless pedantic post required?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## G1EFU (Dec 22, 2020)

Having visited this place 60+ years ago when it was in it's glory How on earth did it get into this condition


----------



## SitaCapak (Dec 22, 2020)

Close to my parents-in-law's home. There were all kinds of rumours about it. The last time we were there, the gossip in Abergele (nearest town) was that the place had been occupied by a gang of bikers over the last winter (this was some years back - 2010 or 2011) and that they had pulled up floorboards to make fires. 
Of course, since it was used for Celebrity Sillies this year, everybody knows what it looks like. Still a formidable building, and much more significant than a "folly".


----------



## Mearing (Dec 22, 2020)

Toadious said:


> Either way, regardless of its classification (I was just going off the OP). It still remains as I said, very nice.
> And regardless. Was your pointless pedantic post required?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I think Dirus post was not pointless,but accurate. What's wrong with that!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 23, 2020)

Thats where they are doing the "I'm a celebrity get me out of here" I camped there in the 90s and always wanted to go back and have a good look. Its a long trip for me so thanks for posting!


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 24, 2020)

It sits in a beautiful location and has stunning views. The building is impressive and, in my opinion quite beautiful. Those iron frames for glass in the windows gives a whole new look to castles (no, I know it's not). I like it.
I have to agree that it won't have the same impact if it is ever rebuilt as a family home, there is something quite haunting about it.
Thank you for a lovely 'time away from home'


----------

